# 2007 Kangaroo 28Krs Toy Hauler Fs



## Banditt (Dec 13, 2014)

Looking to sell my toy hauler. Absolutely love this camper, but we bought a side by side and need something with a rear garage. Excellent condition, everything works. Brand NEW radial tires, 2 NEW propane tanks, 2 NEW deep cycle marine batteries. ***1 1/2 Yrs left of an extended bumper to bumper that I purchased***. Sleeps 6-8, garage fits dirt bikes, quad, motorcycle, I personally had a full dress Harly Road King in it, doubles as a bedroom, a place for dirty kids clothes or pets. Feel free to text or email me with any question that you may have. Delivery options available. 8609169773


----------

